# kirkwood 2014



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

A wise investment. 

MBS Mountainboards - Always Riding - Since 1993


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I almost went Sunday. Sounds like a good thing I saved my money


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> I almost went Sunday. Sounds like a good thing I saved my money



Saturday it was worth the drive. Great weather and decent snow... Nothing like having the whole resort in knee deep powder but better than nothing


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm getting the Kirkwood season pass this time... No more dodgeridge. I wish I would have gone...if we get another storm I'm going..


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I managed to get up to Northstar fri-sun, was better than I expected. Northstar has done a good job managing the drought conditions and with the storm on thursday it was a pretty good weekend.

If the predicted snow arrives for thursday this week I think I'll check out kirkwood.

Like the vid kirkrider...soundtrack takes it up a notch:thumbsup:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I was up at kirkwood on Saturday. It was better than I expected but not great.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Gentlemen...wax your powder boards. 3 to 5 FEET expected by sunday. Better let me pass on 88 or drive a little faste for that first chair Sunday. :yahoo:


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Gentlemen...wax your powder boards. 3 to 5 FEET expected by sunday. Better let me pass on 88 or drive a little faste for that first chair Sunday. :yahoo:


oh dam!!!!!! :yahoo::eusa_clap:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Gentlemen...wax your powder boards. 3 to 5 FEET expected by sunday. Better let me pass on 88 or drive a little faste for that first chair Sunday. :yahoo:


As a native Californian, congrats on the snow...the state needs it. You know, it is the bay area drivers that get the reputation for slowing down the pace of traffic. Bay area drivers are to the Sierra Nevadas as the Dutch drivers are to the Swiss alps.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

:thumbsup:


czoid74 said:


> oh dam!!!!!! :yahoo::eusa_clap:


FEET not inches!!!!! nice!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tatanka Head said:


> As a native Californian, congrats on the snow...the state needs it. You know, it is the bay area drivers that get the reputation for slowing down the pace of traffic. Bay area drivers are to the Sierra Nevadas as the Dutch drivers are to the Swiss alps.


Eh, I have Italian driving habits ;-) Love when I get behind a local driver that knows the road and how to drive on snow. Always respect the road, but move on the side if it's too much for you. Now. should I give the Hovercraft to my son and ride the Arbor? Hmmmm... decisions decisions...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Going up tonight! Be there all weekend


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> Going up tonight! Be there all weekend


Working...Send reports on the Wall and Backside status! Shred!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Going up tomorrow morning...breaking out the barracuda for the first time this season:yahoo:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

My son and I coming up on sunday. Looks like the crux day. hmmm weekend waxing and tuning. See you Sunday EARLY ;-)


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

If anyone wants to meet up with my wife and I let me know.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> If anyone wants to meet up with my wife and I let me know.


Sure!

Blues Subaru, Green jacket,, black pants, Oakley goggles, Hovercraft.


this guy:


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

czoid74 said:


> is it worth spending the money right now? my pass is for dodgeridge which is closed still.:blink:


I'm on the same situation. Right now it sucks having a pass for dodgeridge. I should have spent that money on a nice pair of boots.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Gnarly yesterday. Should have stayed home. Got tot the Spur under pouring rain at 8, then thick snow. Closed until 11, very heavy snow after Caltrans opened it. Kwood was still on snow safety by 11:30, they opened 5 by 12:30 but visibility was nil. I was soaked after one run, despite my gear, goggles completely frozen, terrain would go from groomed to 6 ' of cement. No fun, dangerous actually. saw 2 people carried out (on chair 5 which is one of the easiest runs) within one hour.

Every 2 seasons or so I get so stoked that I get out there DURING a wet storm.  I'll learn sooner or later.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Shit show of a weekend. I got 30 mins in at Squaw on Saturday on what little they had open and that was enough for me. Very warm temps at lake level. Squaw closed all day yesterday.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Was Snain all day at Kwood.. then heavy wet snow later. Tons of it! But felt like sliding in mud. Perfect for a base. I was surprised how my WRX made it up 88. This time was deep heavy slush... really tricky to drive on. Once there the mountain looked heavy and wet. ready to slide.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I had my trip out there last week, Kirkwood weds, Heavenly thurs, and then nothing on Friday because weather was crap. I was jealous at missing this storm but now it sounds like the snow sucked. Maybe that's why both Kirkwood's and Northstar's snowcam total shelf thing tipped over from the weight of the wet snow? Had a better time at Heavenly only because more was open. Sucked to see all the potential Kirkwood had to offer and not being able to ride it. It was fun flying down whatever that run is right off the Cornice Express is though. Not sure if I will ever be back


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Karpediem said:


> I had my trip out there last week, Kirkwood weds, Heavenly thurs, and then nothing on Friday because weather was crap. I was jealous at missing this storm but now it sounds like the snow sucked. Maybe that's why both Kirkwood's and Northstar's snowcam total shelf thing tipped over from the weight of the wet snow? Had a better time at Heavenly only because more was open. Sucked to see all the potential Kirkwood had to offer and not being able to ride it. It was fun flying down whatever that run is right off the Cornice Express is though. Not sure if I will ever be back


Cornice is chair 6.. You should get back when we get real powder...l Cement is not fun to ride, and looked really dangerous. Worst thing was visibility. With that kind of humidity the snow melts on your goggles and re- freezes. Impossible to see.. no fun. Today looks great.

http://winter.kirkwood.com/site/mountain/webcam


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

It was bluebird when we were there, and I think the run was Zachary, basically all ice at the top but it was still fun and you could haul ass pretty easy.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Stayed up through Monday and I've had a great time. I hiked all the way up to to the top of the cornice. The cement is a lot of work to ride if you don't keep your speed up. 

Good to finally hit 10 days on snow in this craptastic season. 

Lets hope it gets cold soon so we can get some real snow.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice base building it seems. Which is great. Have trip to Mammoth in a month, and need to plan a trip to Tahoe before the end of the season.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> Stayed up through Monday and I've had a great time. I hiked all the way up to to the top of the cornice. The cement is a lot of work to ride if you don't keep your speed up.
> 
> Good to finally hit 10 days on snow in this craptastic season.
> 
> Lets hope it gets cold soon so we can get some real snow.



Good call. Looks good today, albeit still warm(ish) 31...
I got on 5 yesterday and went right, it was all untraced. after a few seconds I realized how really sluggish and deep it was. You don't want to fall in that. Next storm with colder air should be "it".


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Some new reports:

http://blog.sfgate.com/ski/2014/02/10/3237/

I can't get back up for another 2 weeks...damn...just the most frustrating season ever.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

scotty100 said:


> Some new reports:
> 
> http://blog.sfgate.com/ski/2014/02/10/3237/
> 
> I can't get back up for another 2 weeks...damn...just the most frustrating season ever.


You can relax... with daytime temps at 46 to 50 and low 30s at night you're just missing some slush :-( I had 4 days so far ranging from waste of time to pathetic waste of time.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> You can relax... with daytime temps at 46 to 50 and low 30s at night you're just missing some slush :-( I had 4 days so far ranging from waste of time to pathetic waste of time.


We are going up this weekend but we aren't expecting much.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> We are going up this weekend but we aren't expecting much.


I'm very undecided. I like the cover we have now but not the temps.

Looks like next week the cards are turning....
"This system certainly has the potential to be a healthy snow producer for the Sierra with plenty of cold air and maybe a good deal of moisture too, but there is some uncertainty in that regard depending on how it tracks. Would bet on at least 1-2ft of snow above 7000ft and 6-12" around the lake next week, but it could go as high *as 3-5ft *for the upper elevations and 1-2ft around the lake if the most ideal of the model solutions put out so far verifies. We're talking more powdery snow for this storm as well, with snow to liquid ratios in the 13-16:1 range as opposed to the 6-8:1 ratios we saw last weekend. A cold and semi-moist NW'erly flow developing in the wake of this system may support a couple of secondary disturbances Wed/Thu piling up the powder on the local slopes before we dry out warm up heading into the weekend of the 22nd & 23rd."


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

And we're back. Tomorrow looks epic.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service reno nv
222 am pdt fri mar 28 2014

caz072-nvz002-290000-
/o.con.krev.ws.a.0003.140329t1200z-140330t1200z/
greater lake tahoe area-
including the cities of...south lake tahoe...truckee...
Incline village
222 am pdt fri mar 28 2014

...winter storm watch remains in effect from late tonight through
late saturday night...

A winter storm watch remains in effect from late tonight through
late saturday night.

* timing: Light snow friday night will intensify by early saturday
morning and continue into saturday night.

* snow accumulations: 1 to 2 feet above 7000 feet...with 6 to 10
inches down to lake level are possible.

* winds: Southwest 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 40 mph.

* snow levels: 6500 to 7000 feet saturday morning falling to
lake level saturday afternoon.

* impacts: Heavy snow may create low visibility along with
hazardous travel conditions. Be prepared for possible delays
and chain controls...especially over sierra passes.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

There is a potential for significant snow accumulations that may
create hazardous winter driving conditions. Continue to monitor
the latest forecasts at weather.gov/reno or listen to noaa
weather radio.

&&

$$


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wish I had a Tahoe pass..next year!


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Do it. I have moved on from dodge Ridge and got the tahoe local pass already for 14/15. :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Already dropped the $ 49 for next season one...


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep yep get minz and familys tommorow! Well be out there next season shredding Joe!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Already dropped the $ 49 for next season one...


$49?? A typo, right?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

scotty100 said:


> $49?? A typo, right?



Lol.. Not a typo.. with $49 now, you "lock" the pass at its lowest price, which we don't know yet. New ownership...(Vail) new rules.


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

The $49 just guarantees the best price for next season and you get 6 buddy (discount) tickets.
Should be around $460


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

What are we talking about here...Northstar/Heavenly/Kirkwood? 

I just saw Squaw's prices...not impressed. They had more competitive pricing 2 years ago now bumped up again despite 2 of the shittiest seasons in a row.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

dcrides said:


> The $49 just guarantees the best price for next season and you get 6 buddy (discount) tickets.
> Should be around $460


There you go. Not happy about the price increase of course, but what can you do. At least I get the 6 buddy tickets for my son. I noticed improvements in how fast they can open up lifts compared to 2 years ago, the new ticket scanners and EpicMix thing.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

just got my tahoe local passes!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

EPIC pow day at Kirkwood yesterday. Got there super early, first chair on 11, did a couple of fresh runs there and around, went waiting on 2 to get to 4 that had been close all week. The backside was loaded... the first 3 runs the best of the last 2 years. Video coming soon. 
Not too crowded for a Sunday, perfect weather until 1, when another system rolled in and started snowing again.


Driving up 88 Early....











First chair on 4 (Sunrise)



















Peace and powder ;-) Safety first.


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome day. I was amazed to see 100 people in line for chair 6 45 mins before opening. I made the mistake of hitting chair 6 first and it was pretty well tracked by the time I got up there.
Hit a couple runs on 10 and then over to the backside at lunch hour.
Snow was impressive and light.
The drive up was the most wintry I've seen all season long.
Fun times.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

dcrides said:


> Awesome day. I was amazed to see 100 people in line for chair 6 45 mins before opening. I made the mistake of hitting chair 6 first and it was pretty well tracked by the time I got up there.
> Hit a couple runs on 10 and then over to the backside at lunch hour.
> Snow was impressive and light.
> The drive up was the most wintry I've seen all season long.
> Fun times.



I know... I saw the line and skipped 6 for 11. The line on 10 was like 6, and I wanted to get on the backside. I got a really good first run off 11 into Conestoga that was untraced, then the Reut, and other runs on 11 ( line on 10 was still huge) went to wait about 40 min on chair 2, while they were still bombing. Once 2 opened we got to 4 and there was no one there yet. First 2 runs were epic, then the line formed up at the base of 4. Epic fresh day.... Face still burning and legs too.


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm putting that in my playbook for the future. Looks like you timed it perfect.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

dcrides said:


> I'm putting that in my playbook for the future. Looks like you timed it perfect.


Thank you! Those are the days I live for! 

Did quite a bit of footage with the Contour... This evening I should have time to edit it and post it. And it's snowing again... I will have to go back up there and retrace all those hulls...AGAIN!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

12 " and falling in this last powfect weekend of the season.


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like 2' in the last 24 hours. I'm going to hit it tomorrow!!
Close'r down.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

And we are done again. The long wait for next season starts again. Awesome last pow day saturday. SUperfluff light in the morning... perfect closing day.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I had an amazing last day on Saturday.

Even managed to get one last drop on once is enough :yahoo:


----------

